# Gravestone Estates 2013



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We have started building in earnest already. Have lots of big ideas but a little budget, hopefully we can accomplish everything! Here are some links to the columns we have started for our new cemetary fence.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...002.1073741825.166617500068844&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...002.1073741825.166617500068844&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater

I have started doing some clay mache's ailens also but they aren't turning out quite how I want them so I am goign to have to do some rethinking.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

*Good Luck This Year*

I just returned to this forum myself last week. 2012 was my first year of going beyond normal and I hope to do more this year. I will be watching your cemetery build out. That is one of the things I hope to add this year.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is a pic with some paint on the columns
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnm...1.166617500068844&type=1&theater&notif_t=like

We are hoping to make the paint look like stones, we ran out of time on Sunday before we had to pack things away. I did a wall in my kitchen with the same technique and everyone always assumes it's stone until they get right up to it.

Also Thank you ATLfun for the wishes of luck!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Our pillars are starting too look like stone Pillars!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

We will have 3 Predator's visiting Grave Stone Estates along with other assorted aliens for 2013. 1 Jump up, 1 Static and 1 me.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

DKW & DK - those columns are looking nice and your predator looks cool.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I do know about wanting to build new every year for a haunt and not having the funds to do everything you want. The pillars look great! :jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with those!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those are some nice looking pillars!


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

They look great!!..Good job!!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

SOON...SOON...SOON we get to set up our yard. We are breaking the rules a little this year and setting up 10 days before we are supposed to because we will have help from friends. Don't ever want to turn down help! I am so excited. We have gotten pretty far on our prop list but it seems like for every 1 thing I cross off 2 get added! And The knight and myself need to stay away from how to videos and the show room! OOOOH we can do that! That would look awesome there... LOL


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Some hands I've been working on https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^I love seeing long bony fingers on a prop - instant spook factor


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

I do too, when I was making them, hubby told me I might have made them a little too long! I think they are the perfect length, hope they fit on my ailen though LOL!


----------



## ja12305 (Sep 16, 2013)

*wow*

those look amazing!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice looking columns. Those will make a great fence!


----------



## RoseHillManor (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow those pillars are awesome!!!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong but all I see when I click the link is my own Facebook home page


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Front yard with the new fence
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

You're already set up? I'm still building stuff. Thanks for turning my panic way up!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

lol Stari! We only have our front yard up we have 9 props to finish and another 2,000 sq ft in the back yard to go!

EDIT: trust me we have a long way to go and only 30 days to get there because we open the Saturday before Halloween for a sneak peek night.


----------



## Creepygrammy (Sep 20, 2013)

Great props. They look awesome. Love the alien hands, too. :jol:


----------



## DreadKnight (Aug 10, 2011)

Zombies of Gravestone Estates are dying to meet you. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

This was our costumes for Monster Con, San Antonio
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40067860.44421.166617500068844&type=1&theater


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

My Alien is coming along nicely!


----------



## Kelly_A (Sep 24, 2013)

I finally got to see a pic! Looks good. Hosting your photos on Facebook excludes a (probably small) portion of forum readers. Photobucket, posting on forum or similar lets everyone see them. 

/rant


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love his face!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

sorry Kelly_A I am what most people would call technically challenged! Photo bucket is new to me and still most of the time my pics don't work! Here are a few more of what I have been working on!

This one is my bust I made at the Haunt con make and take, he was going to go in the graveyard but when I found the column he is sitting on for free, I decided that he is now going in the Egyptian treasure room, however that means I now have to make him a headdress...sigh, why is it always sewing I have to do? I love sewing don't get me wrong, it's just time consuming! The other column sitting nearby I picked up at a thrift store for 12 bucks, unfortunately a gust of wind broke it into a million pieces, so after 2 tubes of super glue, some clay mache, and paint it is good as new!









This is of Dread Knight's First Born Alien I sealed it for her while she is at school today, it's proving to be a little bit of a challenge on how to display it because it is so heavy!~ I think we have a plan now though!









A close up of my bust.










My group of columns together. The one on the far left was another freebie I picked out of someone's trash. I was broke and had a large hole weathered into it. Gave it the same mache treatment and am waiting for it to dry so I can paint it.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Some pics of what we have been working on,

DreadKnight'sFirstborn's Evil eye, have since painted it's stem and vines.










Some pics of our spider mine, We have since added spiders. Soon we will add the ceiling, hopefully. The tree in the center of the mine wasn't supposed to be this tall already....The mine also wasn't supposed to be this big but we deal with the problems presented, not going to dis the only shade tree I have!
















Brian's for tiny skeletons for our alien area. We used the concept Allen H came up with. Hubby is leaning towards Mars Attacks instead of my Orson Wells Idea.









The large Mars Attacks Alien, I am wishing I had time to make him a cape! All on the Mars attacks need paint, I was hoping to do it today but alas work calls and I have to take the money as it comes!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We had inspiration strike! Meet Lucky, a werewolf head from Target blended with a baby deer from a deer family. 








I positioned the baby's head like this with zip ties and then took a dremel to it and cut out a cradle for the head from Target to fit into.








This is the type of deer family I used. I bought them this summer on a yard sale because I mistakenly thought they had motors, but I shall find uses for them!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love Lucky! The Target head looks much better attached to a body than it did on a shelf in the store


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes it does! He is adorable, I am totally in love and I am not a dog person. We are trying to decide weather to make him Frankenweenisish, or like Jack Skellington's dog... He might be a regular part of the deco in my house when Halloween is done!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow it all looks great! I like the idea of repurposing Christmas deer.


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

http://i814.photobucket.com/albums/zz68/acadia3876/video-2013-10-10-07-18-24_zpsf3f85dfb.mp4

A video of Lucky


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now I want to go back to Target and get one of those


----------



## BlackForestHaunt (Oct 13, 2013)

Nice pillars!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

We are so far behind! We don't even have all of the maze up yet. It Keeps raining and blowing and destroying all of our hard work!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love the brain on the Mars Attack fellow and Lucky is really ingenious!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Look who's waiting until the last minute again to do music!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

So we had almost 70 people come through on sneak peak night. We had a problem we have never encountered before though, and abundance of actors, so there was literally a scare around every corner. Over half of our actors were under 17 (kids of actors who wanted to help) but it was amazing how well they did! We have a few things that need fixed (like MP3's that didn't want to play and a fog machine that wasn't working, but those are minor fixes. Also our jumping predator had a blow out at the last minute but he's fixed up now and ready to scare people! I can't wait for Halloween!


----------

